# Mad Cat



## AllenOK (Apr 25, 2005)

A lady that lived in Oklahoma move to New York.  She took her cat in for it’s regular trimming.  She asked for a “Line Cut”.  When she came back, her bill was higher than normal.  At first, she attributed it to the fact that everything was more expensive in New York.  Then, she saw her cat.  Horrified, she asked the clerk what had happened.  He said that the lady got what she wanted, a “Lion Cut”.  I guess New Yorkers don’t understand an Okie accent?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 25, 2005)

What a cute kitty!!


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 25, 2005)

How funny! 
Although I have to ask, what's a line cut?


----------



## crewsk (Apr 25, 2005)

Poor baby!!  


It is rather cute though!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 25, 2005)

I have no idea what a "Line Cut" is.


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2005)

awww poor cat lol. he is rather cute. my friend's husband shaved there cat completely last year. let's say she's till not over it lol.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 25, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> A lady that lived in Oklahoma move to New York. She took her cat in for it’s regular trimming. She asked for a “Line Cut”. When she came back, her bill was higher than normal. At first, she attributed it to the fact that everything was more expensive in New York. Then, she saw her cat. Horrified, she asked the clerk what had happened. He said that the lady got what she wanted, a “Lion Cut”. I guess New Yorkers don’t understand an Okie accent?


 
AllenMI this is too funny.  My good friend has a Persian cat and it will not let any one comb it, so every summer it has to go to the groomer to have the mattings cliipped off.  Last year she was so matted, the groomer said I have to completely shave her, but will make her look OK.  This is what her cat looked like, only he called it a poodle cut.  The cat was not happy, like this one.


----------

